
LESS - Leaner CSS - dfox
http://lesscss.org/
======
hopeless
I see what they've done there... and it's very smart. In fact, when I was
learning CSS I always assumed it could support variables.

However, I'm not convinced that putting yet another layer between your code
and the browser is worth the complexity. But then I feel the same about HAML.
Obviously, lots of other people disagree.

I'd prefer to see these features in CSS itself rather than a separate
technology

~~~
ecaradec
There is so many frameworks trying to circumvent css, may be css is crap ?
Better than nothing but crappy still.

Adding extra layers is ok when we get more benefits than we loose in view. I'd
like to have a better css too or a more programmable browser. May be will be
able to rebuild a virtual browser within the canvas ... ?

